# The Puff Tobacco Share Official Thread



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

*The Puff Tobacco Share *

PLEASE READ THIS POST BEFORE CONTINUING IN THE THREAD

_The Idea: _Recently, a few members of Puff have made threads or talked in chat with other members to send out small samples of pipe tobacco for someone to try. The tobacco can be sent in a standard envelope for under a dollar, with a few cents of difference depending on the weight. This has gone great - members are able to try tobaccos without dropping ten dollars on a tin that they'd then be stuck with and Puffers are able to send some love to a fellow BOTL without loading up a flat rate. So, how does one take this to a bigger level?

The Puff Tobacco Share is meant to do just that. If everything in this thread goes right, there will be a constant list of tobacco that any other BOTL can request a sample of. Hopefully this will allow people to try more tobaccos, or even try adding a pipe to their cigar hobby.

_The Rules: _

*GIVING: *Anyone is able to offer tobaccos that they're willing to send samples of in the following format.

"Tobacco Name (#) - Offered By
Requested By:

Please don't add to the list, unless you are able to fulfill sending out your samples in a timely fashion. We will need to keep this constantly moving, so ideally you should be able to send out your samples within two days of all the samples being requested.

For now, there is no special preference given to HTF tobacco, it will just be considered extra nice to offer a sample of something like Penzance. If this becomes a problem with some members then we can consider how to deal with it in the future.

We encourage no more than TWO different types of tobacco to be offered from a user at a time. While offering more is incredibly generous and appreciated, it makes it harder for others to offer something new.

*****In the second post of this thread, I will start a list of what I have to offer. Please, please, add your tobacco offered to the list in the correct format. The more effort everyone takes to keep the list updated, the more successful this will be.*****

Also, once all samples are claimed the person offering should update the list by taking the tobacco which has been claimed off, and making a note that he has sent them.

*TAKING: *Anyone is able to request their FIRST sample for free. In order to do so, simply copy the most updated version of the list in the thread and add the following:

"Tobacco Name (#) - Offered By 
Requested By:

When someone request the sample, assuming they are eligible to take it, then the one offering can either send the sample right away, or once all the samples have been taken, for their convenience.

After your first sample, if you'd like another, you are required to offer a tobacco. Just offering is not enough though, you cannot request another sample until one of your samples has been requested AND you have shipped it out. All samples will be on a first come, first serve basis - as long as you are eligible to request the sample, you will be given priority based on the time of your post.

Once someone has added their name to the tobacco list, requesting a sample, they need to PM the person offering it.

Maintaining this is not going to be easy. I will be relying on an honor system, and for the community to help regulate things.

**** If I see someone abusing the system, I will PM them to see if there is some sort of confusion. If there is in fact an abuse of the system going, I will (regrettably) be adding their name to a BANNED list in this post, and they will no longer be eligible to request tobaccos in this thread, ever. Please don't make me do this, I do not want to exclude anyone****

*NON-US: *It is up to the person offering if they wish to offer their tobaccos to non-US residents. The point of this thread is to share some tobacco cheaply, so if a member does not wish to ship internationally, there will be no hard feelings about it.

And, really, that's it. So, I will get the list started of what I have to offer, and we can go from there. Thank you in advance to anyone who participates in this.


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

*The List: *

Tobacco Name: Frog Morton Across the Pond
Number of Samples Offered: 3
Requested By: 
Offered By: jobes2007

Tobacco Name: Frog Morton On the Bayou 
Number of Samples Offered: 3
Requested By: 
Offered By: jobes2007


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

*The List: *

Tobacco Name: Frog Morton Across the Pond
Number of Samples Offered: 3
Requested By: 
Offered By: jobes2007

Tobacco Name: Frog Morton On the Bayou 
Number of Samples Offered: 3
Requested By: ten08
Offered By: jobes2007

Tobacco Name: Orlik Golden Sliced 
Number of Samples Offered: 3
Requested By: 
Offered By: ten08

Tobacco Name: Peter Stokkebye Proper English
Number of Samples Offered: 3
Requested By: 
Offered By: ten08


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

The List:

Tobacco Name: Frog Morton Across the Pond
Number of Samples Offered: 3
Requested By: 
Offered By: jobes2007

Tobacco Name: Frog Morton On the Bayou 
Number of Samples Offered: 3
Requested By: ten08,Mikebjrtx
Offered By: jobes2007

Tobacco Name: Orlik Golden Sliced 
Number of Samples Offered: 3
Requested By: 
Offered By: ten08

Tobacco Name: Peter Stokkebye Proper English
Number of Samples Offered: 3
Requested By: 
Offered By: ten08

Tobacco Name: Royal Yacht
Number of Samples Offered: 3
Requested By: 
Offered By: Mikebjrtx

Tobacco Name: Lane RLP-6
Number of Samples Offered: 6
Requested By: 
Offered By: Mikebjrtx

Tobacco Name: Penzance
Number of Samples Offered: 2
Requested By: 
Offered By: Mikebjrtx

Tobacco Name: Hal O The Wynd
Number of Samples Offered: 2
Requested By: 
Offered By: Mikebjrtx


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

Sorry to do this already, but ten08 pointed out that four lines per tobacco could get really big, really fast, so we're going to switch to a new format! I'll repost the list in a few minutes in the new format, then update the rules to reflect the change


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

_*The List: 
*_
Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton On the Bayou (3) - jobes2007
Requested By: ten08,Mikebjrtx

Orlik Golden Sliced (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Penzance (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hal O The Wynd (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton On the Bayou (3) - jobes2007
Requested By: ten08,Mikebjrtx

Orlik Golden Sliced (3) - ten08
Requested By: machurtado

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Penzance (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hal O The Wynd (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(2)-Machurtado
Requested By:


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton On the Bayou (3) - jobes2007
Requested By: ten08,Mikebjrtx

Orlik Golden Sliced (3) - ten08
Requested By: machurtado

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Penzance (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By: Troutman22

Hal O The Wynd (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend - (2) - Troutman22
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Briar Fox (9yr old) - (3) - Troutman22
Request By:


----------



## GioPipes (Jul 27, 2012)

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By: 

Frog Morton On the Bayou (3) - jobes2007
Requested By: ten08,Mikebjrtx

Orlik Golden Sliced (3) - ten08
Requested By: machurtado

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By: 

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By: 

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Penzance (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By: Troutman22

Hal O The Wynd (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (3)-Machurtado
Requested By: 

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(2)-Machurtado
Requested By: 

MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend - (2) - Troutman22
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Briar Fox (9yr old) - (3) - Troutman22
Request By: 

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By: 

Frog Morton On the Bayou (3) - jobes2007
Requested By: ten08,Mikebjrtx

Orlik Golden Sliced (3) - ten08
Requested By: machurtado

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By: 

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By: 

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Penzance (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By: Troutman22

Hal O The Wynd (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (3)-Machurtado
Requested By: 

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend - (2) - Troutman22
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Briar Fox (9yr old) - (3) - Troutman22
Request By: Wallbright

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (4) - Wallbright
Request By


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

*shipped: OGS to machurtado
requesting: HOTW from mikebjrtx*

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton On the Bayou (3) - jobes2007
Requested By: ten08,Mikebjrtx

Orlik Golden Sliced (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Penzance (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By: Troutman22

Hal O The Wynd (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By: ten08

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend - (2) - Troutman22
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Briar Fox (9yr old) - (3) - Troutman22
Request By: Wallbright

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (4) - Wallbright
Request By


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

*Offering up some Billy Budd
requesting: LBF from Wallbright*

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton On the Bayou (3) - jobes2007
Requested By: ten08,Mikebjrtx

Orlik Golden Sliced (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Penzance (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By: Troutman22

Hal O The Wynd (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By: ten08

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend - (2) - Troutman22
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Briar Fox (9yr old) - (3) - Troutman22
Request By: Wallbright

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (4) - Wallbright
Request By: gahdzila

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (3) - gahdzila
Requested By:


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

.... And, we're off! Thanks Adam for sending out the first of (hopefully) many samples. A few updates: 

1.) While it is always appreciated to offer more, the more tobaccos that are on here, the harder it is for others to offer. If in the future people just wanted to post one or two different types when they offer, it'll allow the rotation to go faster. 
2.) You don't have to wait till you have a request to send. There's no problem with shipping out, and then later picking up something you want. 

Also, if you've sent out multiple samples feel free to make multiple requests at once. Just try to keep it one for one.


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

Wouldn't hurt to PM the person you're requesting from, so they don't have to follow the thread so closely. It should be a well-received message, since it means they get to make another trip to the baccy buffet! :hungry:


----------



## Monday (Aug 14, 2012)

Dont have a ton to put up to offer yet as I only have 2 tins and some drug store tobaccy. But should be putting in an order this week for some flavors I can offer up!

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton On the Bayou (3) - jobes2007
Requested By: ten08,Mikebjrtx, Monday

Orlik Golden Sliced (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Penzance (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By: Troutman22

Hal O The Wynd (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By: ten08

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend - (2) - Troutman22
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Briar Fox (9yr old) - (3) - Troutman22
Request By: Wallbright

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (4) - Wallbright
Request By: gahdzila

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (3) - gahdzila
Requested By:


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton On the Bayou (3) - jobes2007
Requested By: ten08,Mikebjrtx, Monday wow that went fast

Orlik Golden Sliced (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Penzance (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By: Troutman22

Hal O The Wynd (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By: ten08

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend - (2) - Troutman22
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Briar Fox (9yr old) - (3) - Troutman22
Request By: Wallbright,Mikebjrtx

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (4) - Wallbright
Request By: gahdzila

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (3) - gahdzila
Requested By:

Troutman22 yours is on the way


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Shipping: LBF to Gahdzilla
requesting: GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(2)-Machurtado

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton On the Bayou (3) - jobes2007
Requested By: ten08,Mikebjrtx, Monday wow that went fast

Orlik Golden Sliced (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Penzance (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By: Troutman22

Hal O The Wynd (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By: ten08

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(2)-Machurtado
Requested By: Wallbright

MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend - (2) - Troutman22
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Briar Fox (9yr old) - (3) - Troutman22
Request By: Wallbright,Mikebjrtx

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (4) - Wallbright
Request By: gahdzila

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (3) - gahdzila
Requested By:


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

_Shipping and Removing: _ All three samples of On the Bayou will be out today, and I will be removing it from the list in this post. Also removing any requests that have been shipped that I see.

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Orlik Golden Sliced (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Penzance (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hal O The Wynd (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By: ten08

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(2)-Machurtado
Requested By: Wallbright

MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend - (2) - Troutman22
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Briar Fox (9yr old) - (3) - Troutman22
Request By: Wallbright,Mikebjrtx

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (3) - gahdzila
Requested By:


----------



## Monday (Aug 14, 2012)

Adding up one for people to enjoy.. too fruity for me!

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Orlik Golden Sliced (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Penzance (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hal O The Wynd (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By: ten08

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(2)-Machurtado
Requested By: Wallbright

MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend - (2) - Troutman22
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Briar Fox (9yr old) - (3) - Troutman22
Request By: Wallbright,Mikebjrtx

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (3) - gahdzila
Requested By: 

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:


----------



## floogy (Jul 2, 2012)

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Orlik Golden Sliced (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Penzance (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hal O The Wynd (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By: ten08

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:floogy

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(2)-Machurtado
Requested By: Wallbright

MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend - (2) - Troutman22
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Briar Fox (9yr old) - (3) - Troutman22
Request By: Wallbright,Mikebjrtx

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (3) - gahdzila
Requested By:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By: 

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Oriental Express - (3) - floogy
Requested by:


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Wallbright and Mikebjrtx went out today - I sent them a sample of 7 Seas Royal Blend too. :razz:
Adjusted my totals.

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Orlik Golden Sliced (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Penzance (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hal O The Wynd (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By: ten08

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:floogy

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(2)-Machurtado
Requested By: Wallbright

MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend - (2) - Troutman22
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Briar Fox (9yr old) - (1) - Troutman22
Request By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (3) - gahdzila
Requested By:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By: 

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Oriental Express - (3) - floogy
Requested by:


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

ten08 shipped hope you like it
I still have more Penzance and HOTW so the adjusted numbers are ok

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Orlik Golden Sliced (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Penzance (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hal O The Wynd (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:floogy

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(2)-Machurtado
Requested By: Wallbright

MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend - (2) - Troutman22
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Briar Fox (9yr old) - (1) - Troutman22
Request By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (3) - gahdzila
Requested By:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By: 

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Oriental Express - (3) - floogy
Requested by:


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

Double post


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

Wallbright got your's out today. Floogy get your's out on Friday when i get back in town. New request in and my numbers have been updated. 
Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Orlik Golden Sliced (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Penzance (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:machurtado

Hal O The Wynd (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend - (2) - Troutman22
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Briar Fox (9yr old) - (1) - Troutman22
Request By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (3) - gahdzila
Requested By:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Oriental Express - (3) - floogy
Requested by:


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Orlik Golden Sliced (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Penzance (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:machurtado
Hal O The Wynd (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend - (2) - Troutman22
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Briar Fox (9yr old) - (1) - Troutman22
Request By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (3) - gahdzila
Requested By:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Oriental Express - (3) - floogy
Requested by: Desertlifter


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

machurtado the Penzance is on its way

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Orlik Golden Sliced (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Penzance (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:
Hal O The Wynd (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend - (2) - Troutman22
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Briar Fox (9yr old) - (1) - Troutman22
Request By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (3) - gahdzila
Requested By:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Oriental Express - (3) - floogy
Requested by: Desertlifter ,Mikebjrtx


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Orlik Golden Sliced (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Penzance (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:
Hal O The Wynd (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend - (2) - Troutman22
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Briar Fox (9yr old) - (1) - Troutman22
Request By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (3) - gahdzila
Requested By: mcgreggor57

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Oriental Express - (3) - floogy
Requested by: Desertlifter ,Mikebjrtx

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:


----------



## floogy (Jul 2, 2012)

Mike, yours is in the mail. Brian, your address from the 1Q you sent has disappeared into the swirling vortex that is my desk. I need you to PM me that. Numbers updated and new request.

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Orlik Golden Sliced (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Penzance (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:
Hal O The Wynd (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend - (2) - Troutman22
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Briar Fox (9yr old) - (1) - Troutman22
Request By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By: floogy

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (3) - gahdzila
Requested By: mcgreggor57

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Oriental Express - (1) - floogy
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

*Sending - Billy Budd to mcgreggor57
List updated
No new requests from me just yet*

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Orlik Golden Sliced (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Penzance (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hal O The Wynd (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend - (2) - Troutman22
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Briar Fox (9yr old) - (1) - Troutman22
Request By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By: floogy

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (2) - gahdzila
Requested By:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Oriental Express - (1) - floogy
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Wallbright said:


> Shipping: LBF to Gahdzilla


received! Thanks!!!


----------



## Monday (Aug 14, 2012)

Got my on the bayou in today thanks jobes2007


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Hey Joey I got the Frog Mortron and it smells great.


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Hey Scotch thanks twice and what was the second sample


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Orlik Golden Sliced (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Penzance (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:longburn

Hal O The Wynd (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend - (2) - Troutman22
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Briar Fox (9yr old) - (1) - Troutman22
Request By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By: floogy

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (2) - gahdzila
Requested By: 

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Oriental Express - (1) - floogy
Requested by: 

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Orlik Golden Sliced (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Penzance (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:Longburn

Hal O The Wynd (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:Longburn

MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend - (2) - Troutman22
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Briar Fox (9yr old) - (1) - Troutman22
Request By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By: floogy

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (2) - gahdzila
Requested By: 

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Oriental Express - (1) - floogy
Requested by: 

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

Ten08 I got the OGS thanks! Floogy your's went out today.


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

I hope I did the request right guys, I have been wanting to try Penzance for the last three years but every time I see it offered when I try to order it they had just sold out. It's really the only thing i'm dying to try. This is a great opprotunity for those who want to try something new. Below is the new list with what I have available to contribute:


Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Orlik Golden Sliced (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Penzance (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:Longburn

Hal O The Wynd (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:Longburn

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(3)- Longburn
Request by:

MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend - (2) - Troutman22
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Briar Fox (9yr old) - (1) - Troutman22
Request By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (2) - gahdzila
Requested By: 

Cornell & Diehl Oriental Express - (1) - floogy
Requested by: 


Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By: floogy


Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by: 

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(2) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

Monday said:


> Got my on the bayou in today thanks jobes2007





mikebjrtx said:


> Hey Joey I got the Frog Mortron and it smells great.


Me three. Thanks Joey!



Machurtado said:


> Ten08 I got the OGS thanks! Floogy your's went out today.


Enjoying a bowl right now. Hope you like it as much as I do.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

> Hey Scotch thanks twice and what was the second sample


Mac Baren 7 Seas Royal Blend


----------



## floogy (Jul 2, 2012)

Brian, yours is in the mailbox going out in the morning. Good show Carl, I'm going to have to request some of the Anniversary Kake as it has quite a following here. I have to say this is pretty fun. It'll keep me from having to buy tobacco an ounce at a time just to try it. Love it.

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Orlik Golden Sliced (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Penzance (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:Longburn

Hal O The Wynd (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:Longburn

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(3)- Longburn
Request by:

MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend - (2) - Troutman22
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Briar Fox (9yr old) - (1) - Troutman22
Request By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (2) - gahdzila
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Oriental Express - (1) - floogy
Requested by:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By: floogy

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(2) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:floogy

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

Good deal Floogy.Anniversary Kake and Mississippi River are two of my favorites. I'm going to pick up some baggies tomorrow and ship it off to you, i'm sure you'll enjoy it. And your right, this is fun.


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh hey guys, when I copies and pasted the list and added my "puts" I took the liberty to arrainge the different types of the same brands together. It seem3e easier to read and see what's what.


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

bump ^^


----------



## floogy (Jul 2, 2012)

Yeah, good idea to sort by brand. Keep it somewhat alphabetical.


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

_Adding three requests, from the three Frog Morton OTB samples I sent out earlier. _

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Orlik Golden Sliced (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Penzance (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:Longburn

Hal O The Wynd (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By: jobes2007

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:Longburn

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(3)- Longburn
Request by:

MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend - (2) - Troutman22
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Briar Fox (9yr old) - (1) - Troutman22
Request By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (2) - gahdzila
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Oriental Express - (1) - floogy
Requested by:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By: floogy

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Request by: jobes2007

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(2) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:floogy, jobes2007

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

I just got the samples to Joey (Jobes2007) and Adam (Floogy) that they requested packaged up and I will send them out Monday.Enjoy guys and let me know what you think.


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Joey and Carl's samples are ready, will send them out tomorrow.
Totals are adjusted and added Stonehaven.

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Orlik Golden Sliced (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hal O The Wynd (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By: 

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:Longburn

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(3)- Longburn
Request by:

MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend - (2) - Troutman22
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Briar Fox (9yr old) - (1) - Troutman22
Request By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (2) - gahdzila
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Oriental Express - (1) - floogy
Requested by:


Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By: floogy


Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Request by: jobes2007, Mikebjrtx

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(2) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:floogy, jobes2007

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> *Sending - Billy Budd to mcgreggor57
> *


Got it today Clifford, thanks!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I will definitely be joining in on this by the weekend. :tu


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Hey Adam I got the Oriental Express today and it smells great. Thanks so much. Mike


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

With all the sharing that has been going on it will take me days to catch up on my tasting. Thanks everyone.


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

Mike, I managed to get your syrian three oaks out today as well a little somethin somethin just to say thanks for offering that Penzance.And I smoked a bowl of it after loading up a bag for you. I think your going to be in for a treat. I loved the taste of the three oaks. It had a nice balance to it I thought.


----------



## floogy (Jul 2, 2012)

Glad it found you all right Mike. I remember smelling it through the box when I got it! Got your Superior Flake today along with my ebay'd estate (but almost new) Boswell bent billiard, whammo! Will smoke tomorrow when I have time to dry the flakes for a bit. PA for me tonight. Thanks again.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Received my C&D from Adam today - generous sample, and smells great. It goes into my pipe tomorrow!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Updated with my additions:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Orlik Golden Sliced (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hal O The Wynd (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By: 

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:Longburn

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(3)- Longburn
Request by:

MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend - (2) - Troutman22
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Briar Fox (9yr old) - (1) - Troutman22
Request By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (2) - gahdzila
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Oriental Express - (1) - floogy
Requested by:


Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By: floogy


Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Request by: jobes2007, Mikebjrtx

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(2) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:floogy, jobes2007

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:


----------



## floogy (Jul 2, 2012)

Carl, I got the samples today. I got enough Anni Kake to actually put in a mason jar! Plus the Mississippi River, it must be what heaven smells like. Made me grin after a trying day, my 3 year old broke her arm about 10 min after I got home from work. But she will be ok and I'll have to try the Kake after they're in bed. Thanks again. Glad to pay you back for the 1Q Brian, hope you enjoy it. I need to put up more varieties so I can try more!


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

floogy said:


> Carl, I got the samples today. I got enough Anni Kake to actually put in a mason jar! Plus the Mississippi River, it must be what heaven smells like. Made me grin after a trying day, my 3 year old broke her arm about 10 min after I got home from work. But she will be ok and I'll have to try the Kake after they're in bed. Thanks again. Glad to pay you back for the 1Q Brian, hope you enjoy it. I need to put up more varieties so I can try more!


Glad you got it safe and sound Adam, I hope you enjoy them. I'm really sorry to hear about your daughter, but i'm glad she's ok.That's about the right age to do that though. I think it's like some rite of passage kids go through on their way to adulthood. Both the Annie Kake and the Mississippi river are my two favorites so I have a ton of each of it around. I wanted to make sure I had enough to last in case they stopped production of it lol.


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

Mike,
Mikebjrtx,
I got the Penzance today! Thanks so much for offering that as a sample. After a three year search I finally get to try some.....probably this evening. And I can tell it will be incredible. I went to the post office which is just across the street from my house to check the mail. As soon as I opened the P.O. Box door I could smell it! Before I even took it out of the mailbox! Wow, if the aroma is anything like the flavor it's going to be a treat. I'll post some pics when I smoke it.


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

Hey guys, just wanted to let everyone know all the samples I've been sent were received and appreciated! Let's keep this moving!


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

I got the "sample" of Three Oaks Syrian from Carl. I think he sent me more than he kept unless it was a large tin. This stuff is great. It has a sweet toasted nutty flavor with a sweet floral fragrance. That's my take as the smoker, I'm guessing my wife will just think it's smokey and stinky. I will definitely be adding this one to the cellar. Carl also sent an Epernay Le Petite as a tag along. I have it resting from the trip and plan to enjoy it soon. Thank you for the generous sample


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

:bump2:


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

jobes2007 said:


> :bump2:


I agree, I don't know why this is so slow to start, I can't imagine people not wanting to sample free tobacco. I thought this thread would be really popular.


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:Longburn


I just got my sample of Jacknife ready rubbed from Machurtado, thanks for a great sample. It didn't have much of a nose aroma but i've been wanting to try this and hope the flavor kicks in. I'll give it a try this evening and let you guys know.


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

longburn said:


> I agree, I don't know why this is so slow to start, I can't imagine people not wanting to sample free tobacco. I thought this thread would be really popular.


Needs more >>>>> ***FREE PIPE TOBACCO*** FREE, YOU SAY?!? YES, GOOD SIR, FREE! <<<<< in the title.


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

ten08 said:


> Needs more >>>>> ***FREE PIPE TOBACCO*** FREE, YOU SAY?!? YES, GOOD SIR, FREE! <<<<< in the title.


That has to be it. Even though share is more acurate, it just doesn't grab peoples attention the way free does.


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

I suppose I could try and promote the thread more... Tell your friends, bring your pals, we're LITERALLY giving this stuff away! Haha


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

I think your right, free tobacco samples would catch more eyes.


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

Well, thanks to Blaylock we're a sticky now, so here's hoping that'll help!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Orlik Golden Sliced (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hal O The Wynd (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By: 

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:Longburn

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(3)- Longburn
Request by:

MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend - (2) - Troutman22
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Briar Fox (9yr old) - (1) - Troutman22
Request By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (2) - gahdzila
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Oriental Express - (1) - floogy
Requested by:


Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By: floogy


Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Request by: jobes2007, Mikebjrtx

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(2) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:floogy, jobes2007

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Glad to help you out with this, Joey. Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Let's celebrate sticky status. I'll add

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Orlik Golden Sliced (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By: 
Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hal O The Wynd (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:Longburn

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(3)- Longburn
Request by:

MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend - (2) - Troutman22
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Briar Fox (9yr old) - (1) - Troutman22
Request By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (2) - gahdzila
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Oriental Express - (1) - floogy
Requested by:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By: floogy

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Request by: jobes2007, Mikebjrtx

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(2) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:floogy, jobes2007

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice adds, Mike! In honor of sticky status, I'm gonna offer up two samples of *Four year old Full Virginia Flake*

Since I sent a sample and it was received, I can request another sample, right?

*Requesting - Briar Fox from troutman*

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Orlik Golden Sliced (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hal O The Wynd (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:Longburn

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(3)- Longburn
Request by:

MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend - (2) - Troutman22
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Briar Fox (9yr old) - (1) - Troutman22
Request By: gahdzila

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (2) - gahdzila
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Oriental Express - (1) - floogy
Requested by:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By: floogy

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Request by: jobes2007, Mikebjrtx

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(2) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:floogy, jobes2007

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake (4 years old) - (2) gahdzila
Request by:


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

I think you get one free and then one more any time you send out a sample.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

mikebjrtx said:


> I think you get one free and then one more any time you send out a sample.


Yeah, that's what I thought, too. I got my free one, and sent a sample, so I should be good to request another one now.


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

Yup, everything's all good! Thanks for the great additions guys!


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

So, this thread has really just come to a screeching halt.... Anyone have ideas for getting people to find us? I mean, I want to give away some pipe tobacco! The fact that no one is jumping on free HV is blowing my mind.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I just started with a pipe.... literally yesterday. I would love to sample some. Just seen the thread today.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

jobes2007 said:


> So, this thread has really just come to a screeching halt.... Anyone have ideas for getting people to find us? I mean, I want to give away some pipe tobacco! The fact that no one is jumping on free HV is blowing my mind.


I know, right?!? There's HV, Stoney, Penzance, and FVF on the list! Make a thread a sticky and it disappears from everyone's view LOL!!

I guess not everyone does things like me and email subscribes to every friggin thread in the pipe forum :lol: I posted on the list that I wanted the Briar Fox from troutman, but he hasn't replied back to the thread (and he's been online since), so I assume he hasn't seen the post. So I'm gonna shoot him a PM.


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

jbrown287 said:


> I just started with a pipe.... literally yesterday. I would love to sample some. Just seen the thread today.


Get on in man, everyone gets their first sample for free, just request anything that you think sounds good! And, if you like it and want another sample of something else, just come back in when you're a little more into the pipes and offer something up.

Believe me, everyone here WANTS to give this pipe tobacco out. Haha.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I would like to request a sample of the Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake (4 years old) from Ghadzila.

I also added two offerings to the bottom of the list.


Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Orlik Golden Sliced (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hal O The Wynd (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By: 

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:Longburn

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(3)- Longburn
Request by:

MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend - (2) - Troutman22
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Briar Fox (9yr old) - (1) - Troutman22
Request By: gahdzila

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (2) - gahdzila
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Oriental Express - (1) - floogy
Requested by:


Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By: floogy


Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Request by: jobes2007, Mikebjrtx

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(2) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:floogy, jobes2007

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake (4 years old) - (2) gahdzila
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by:

A & C Petersen Escudo Navy Deluxe - (2) El Wedo del Milagro


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Figured it was time for me to toss in a few to try... At the bottom.

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Orlik Golden Sliced (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hal O The Wynd (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By: 

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:Longburn

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(3)- Longburn
Request by:

MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend - (2) - Troutman22
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Briar Fox (9yr old) - (1) - Troutman22
Request By: gahdzila

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (2) - gahdzila
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Oriental Express - (1) - floogy
Requested by:


Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By: floogy


Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Request by: jobes2007, Mikebjrtx

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(2) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:floogy, jobes2007

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake (4 years old) - (2) gahdzila
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by:

A & C Petersen Escudo Navy Deluxe - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

I would like to request the following: 

I would like to request the following:
Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake (4 years old) - (2) gahdzila
Request by:Longburn

And I have also added a couple more, macbaren old dark fired and H&H Blackhouse ...Both of these are pretty good guys esp the blackhouse.
Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Orlik Golden Sliced (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hal O The Wynd (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By: 

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:Longburn

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(3)- Longburn
Request by:

MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend - (2) - Troutman22
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Briar Fox (9yr old) - (1) - Troutman22
Request By: gahdzila

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (2) - gahdzila
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Oriental Express - (1) - floogy
Requested by:


Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: 
Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By: floogy


Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Request by: jobes2007, Mikebjrtx

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(2) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:floogy, jobes2007

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearh & Home Black House -(2) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake (4 years old) - (2) gahdzila
Request by:Longburn

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by:

A & C Petersen Escudo Navy Deluxe - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Another one added at the bottom.

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Orlik Golden Sliced (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hal O The Wynd (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:Longburn

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(3)- Longburn
Request by:

MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend - (2) - Troutman22
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Briar Fox (9yr old) - (1) - Troutman22
Request By: gahdzila

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (2) - gahdzila
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Oriental Express - (1) - floogy
Requested by:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: 
Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By: floogy

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Request by: jobes2007, Mikebjrtx

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(2) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:floogy, jobes2007

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearh & Home Black House -(2) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake (4 years old) - (2) gahdzila
Request by:Longburn

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by:

A & C Petersen Escudo Navy Deluxe - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

troutman PM'ed me back, and it's on its way. Looks like that's the last of that baccy (Briar Fox), so I'll remove it from the list.

*Sending - FVF to El wedo* and *longburn*

Removing FVF from the list.

Sending two, so I'm gonna request another two:

*Requesting - 5100 Red Cake from longburn* and *Pembroke from desertlifter*

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Orlik Golden Sliced (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hal O The Wynd (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:Longburn

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(3)- Longburn
Request by:

MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend - (2) - Troutman22
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (2) - gahdzila
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Oriental Express - (1) - floogy
Requested by:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: 
Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By: floogy

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Request by: jobes2007, Mikebjrtx

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(2) Longburn
Request by: gahdzila

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:floogy, jobes2007

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearh & Home Black House -(2) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (2) Desertlifter
Request by: gahdzila

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by:

A & C Petersen Escudo Navy Deluxe - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

_NOW_ we've got ourselves some action!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> troutman PM'ed me back, and it's on its way. Looks like that's the last of that baccy (Briar Fox), so I'll remove it from the list.
> 
> *Sending - FVF to El wedo* and *longburn*
> 
> ...


Excellent! I was just looking at El Guero's (El Wedo's) Black XX and wishing somebody would bite on one of my offerings! I'll get yours out ASAP, brother. I'm sure you will like it - Pembroke is good stuff!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Clifford's Pembroke is enroute to lovely LA - enjoy! I love that stuff - easily one of my top 2 or 3 tobaccos I've tried since starting with the pipe.

I'm requesting G&H Black Irish Rope in exchange - it's time to try it.! PM sent, and updates below....

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Orlik Golden Sliced (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hal O The Wynd (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:Longburn

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(3)- Longburn
Request by:

MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend - (2) - Troutman22
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (2) - gahdzila
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Oriental Express - (1) - floogy
Requested by:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: 
Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By: floogy

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Request by: jobes2007, Mikebjrtx

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(2) Longburn
Request by: gahdzila

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:floogy, jobes2007

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearh & Home Black House -(2) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by: gahdzila

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by: *Desertlifter*

A & C Petersen Escudo Navy Deluxe - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Ill try the....... billy bud
Was going to order some but it was out of stock on pipes and cigars. I have some tins coming in this week or next so Ill be able to throw some samples up. 


Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Orlik Golden Sliced (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hal O The Wynd (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By: 

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:Longburn

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(3)- Longburn
Request by:

MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend - (2) - Troutman22
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (2) - gahdzila
Requested By: Jbrown287

Cornell & Diehl Oriental Express - (1) - floogy
Requested by:


Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: 
Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By: floogy


Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Request by: jobes2007, Mikebjrtx

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(2) Longburn
Request by: gahdzila

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:floogy, jobes2007

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearh & Home Black House -(2) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by: gahdzila

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by: 

A & C Petersen Escudo Navy Deluxe - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

I had requested some FVF from gahdzila and it arrived today! Great smell, I couldn't wait to pack a bowl of it.....good stuff and really slow burning. But somehow some hitchhikers jumped on board! If I didn't know better I would say I had been bombed!And it was supposed to be a sample.... a sample for what? A tobacco factory?!:faint2:








That's ok though Clifford, I got the zip lock bags today and will be sending the red cake out to you tomorrow.:twisted:


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

Haha, there we go. That's three ziploc baggies of pure enjoyment right there.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

That's an AWESOME package - but it's not from me! I didn't send that! mg: I only sent just the FVF. And that pic isn't the FVF that I sent (I didn't write on the ziplock, I wrote on a piece of tape stuck to the ziplock).


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Jeff, I'll get that BB to you in a couple of days. Stupid work getting in the way of smoking and baccy trading :lol:


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

WHOA!!!! I just assumed it was you because the FVF was in there! Let me go check the return address and see who did this dirty deed!


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

gahdzila said:


> That's an AWESOME package - but it's not from me! I didn't send that! mg: I only sent just the FVF. And that pic isn't the FVF that I sent (I didn't write on the ziplock, I wrote on a piece of tape stuck to the ziplock).


I just assumed it was from you when I saw the FVF.... I just checked the return address, it's from mikebjrtx!!!! Mike did this dirty deed! And he did it without any request from me!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Haha! Nice sneak attack, Mike!


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

Requesting:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by: TheRooster

Adding a few more of my own to the bottom of the list to get this started again. Nothing really hard to find or anything, but some more sampling choices... Lets spread the love people.


Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Orlik Golden Sliced (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hal O The Wynd (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By: 

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:Longburn

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(3)- Longburn
Request by:

MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend - (2) - Troutman22
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (2) - gahdzila
Requested By: Jbrown287

Cornell & Diehl Oriental Express - (1) - floogy
Requested by:


Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: 
Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By: floogy


Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Request by: jobes2007, Mikebjrtx

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(2) Longburn
Request by: gahdzila

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:floogy, jobes2007

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearh & Home Black House -(2) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by: gahdzila

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by: TheRooster

A & C Petersen Escudo Navy Deluxe - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Esoterica Blackpool - (2) - TheRooster
Requested By:


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I received the FVF from Clifford (thanks Bro!), and I sent off the Black Irish X rope to Brian (I hope ya like it).

I'd like to request a sample of the Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired from Longburn.

The below list reflects my sent sample:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Orlik Golden Sliced (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hal O The Wynd (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By: 

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:Longburn

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(3)- Longburn
Request by:

MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend - (2) - Troutman22
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (2) - gahdzila
Requested By: Jbrown287

Cornell & Diehl Oriental Express - (1) - floogy
Requested by:


Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: El Wedo del Milagro

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By: floogy


Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Request by: jobes2007, Mikebjrtx

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(2) Longburn
Request by: gahdzila

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:floogy, jobes2007

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearh & Home Black House -(2) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by: gahdzila

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by: TheRooster

A & C Petersen Escudo Navy Deluxe - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Esoterica Blackpool - (2) - TheRooster
Requested By:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Received the Briar Fox from troutman. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I sent Bill (TheRooster) his sample of Black Irish X.

Here is the new list (I only made changes for my transactions):


Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Orlik Golden Sliced (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hal O The Wynd (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By: 

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:Longburn

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(3)- Longburn
Request by:

MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend - (2) - Troutman22
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (2) - gahdzila
Requested By: Jbrown287

Cornell & Diehl Oriental Express - (1) - floogy
Requested by:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: El Wedo del Milagro

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By: floogy

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Request by: jobes2007, Mikebjrtx

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(2) Longburn
Request by: gahdzila

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:floogy, jobes2007

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearh & Home Black House -(2) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by: gahdzila

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (4) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by: 

A & C Petersen Escudo Navy Deluxe - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Esoterica Blackpool - (2) - TheRooster
Requested By


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Received the Pembroke from Desertlifter. Thank you sir!

Removed my name from that one...which should still leave one left for the asking....I think?

*Sending: Billy Budd to jbrown287. * Hope you enjoy it! 
List updated.

No new requests from me.

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Orlik Golden Sliced (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hal O The Wynd (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:Longburn

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(3)- Longburn
Request by:

MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend - (2) - Troutman22
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Oriental Express - (1) - floogy
Requested by:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: El Wedo del Milagro

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By: floogy

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Request by: jobes2007, Mikebjrtx

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(2) Longburn
Request by: gahdzila

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:floogy, jobes2007

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearh & Home Black House -(2) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (4) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by:

A & C Petersen Escudo Navy Deluxe - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Esoterica Blackpool - (2) - TheRooster
Requested By:


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Removing my listing - I will add something else soon.

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Orlik Golden Sliced (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hal O The Wynd (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By: 

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:Longburn

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(3)- Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested By: 

Cornell & Diehl Oriental Express - (1) - floogy
Requested by:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: El Wedo del Milagro

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By: floogy

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Request by: jobes2007, Mikebjrtx

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(2) Longburn
Request by: gahdzila

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:floogy, jobes2007

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearh & Home Black House -(2) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (4) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by: 

A & C Petersen Escudo Navy Deluxe - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Esoterica Blackpool - (2) - TheRooster
Requested By:


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

I just recieved a VERY generous sample of FVF from Clifford, thanks bro;your redcake is on the way.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Just received the Red Cake, along with a couple other tasty looking tobaccos, from Carl. Thank you very much, sir! Very generous package!


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Got the Billy bud in today. Thanks again


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

The black irish X from Mark came in some time after thursday when I shot off to Aruba for a wedding... It's definitely here now though, and I'm looking forward to trying it out. Thanks.

Bill


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok guys, I requested the Orlik Golden Sliced from ten08 and I put in two more takes of H&H Anniversary Kake, 2 more Mclelland 3 oaks Syrian and 2 McClelland Tudor Castle year 2009 which is really smoking well now. 

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Orlik Golden Sliced (2) - ten08
Requested By:Longburn

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (3) - ten08
Requested By:

Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hal O The Wynd (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By: 

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:Longburn

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(3)- Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested By: 

Cornell & Diehl Oriental Express - (1) - floogy
Requested by:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: El Wedo del Milagro

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By: floogy

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn


McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(2) Longburn
Request by: gahdzila

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearh & Home Black House -(2) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (4) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by: 

A & C Petersen Escudo Navy Deluxe - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Esoterica Blackpool - (2) - TheRooster
Requested By: 

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

Everyone remembers we are PMing the people we request from now, in addition to posting here, yeah? I just want to make sure.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Don't have pm ability yet will in a few days but just so I know is anyone listed willing to ship a sample internationally. If not no hard feelings  wanting to try any sort of flake. Especially Peterson university. When I get more tobacco and pm ability ill put myself on list as well.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## floogy (Jul 2, 2012)

jobes2007 said:


> Everyone remembers we are PMing the people we request from now, in addition to posting here, yeah? I just want to make sure.


Uhh, yeah... I guess I should PM wallbright for that LTF sample I requested a while back and forgot about.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Dr. Plume said:


> Don't have pm ability yet will in a few days but just so I know is anyone listed willing to ship a sample internationally. If not no hard feelings  wanting to try any sort of flake. Especially Peterson university. When I get more tobacco and pm ability ill put myself on list as well.
> Thanks
> Dave


PM me when you get that capability - I am sure that we can work something out!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Received my Irish Rope today from El Wedo - thanks! This stuff smells STRONG - just a whiff in the bag and I'm already almost tripping balls. 

Finishing up a bit of Lagonda in the am and then the rope is heading into the bjarne Thursday morning.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Desertlifter said:


> PM me when you get that capability - I am sure that we can work something out!


Will do! Thanks
Dave


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

Dr. Plume, I can ship internationally as well if something ends up not working out with you and Desertlifter. I'd love to get some more people involved.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

I am consistently surprised at how little attention this has really gotten lately... We need more people requesting samples to get it going again.


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Shipped OGS to longburn* and I must remove it from the list until I can replenish my supply.
*Requesting Tudor Castle from longburn*

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hal O The Wynd (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:Longburn

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(3)- Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Oriental Express - (1) - floogy
Requested by:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: El Wedo del Milagro

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By: floogy

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(2) Longburn
Request by: gahdzila

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearh & Home Black House -(2) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (4) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by:

A & C Petersen Escudo Navy Deluxe - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Esoterica Blackpool - (2) - TheRooster
Requested By:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By: ten08


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Just a list update. I noticed my name was still listed beside Carl's Red Cake, so I took my name off and updated the number on that one.

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hal O The Wynd (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By: 

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:Longburn

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(3)- Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by: 

Cornell & Diehl Oriental Express - (1) - floogy
Requested by:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: El Wedo del Milagro

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By: floogy

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by: 

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearh & Home Black House -(2) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (4) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by: 

A & C Petersen Escudo Navy Deluxe - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Esoterica Blackpool - (2) - TheRooster
Requested By: 

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By: ten08


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm gonna have to remove the Escudo from the list until I can restock.

Here is the updated list:
Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hal O The Wynd (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By: 

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:Longburn

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(3)- Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by: 

Cornell & Diehl Oriental Express - (1) - floogy
Requested by:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: El Wedo del Milagro

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By: floogy

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by: 

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearh & Home Black House -(2) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (4) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by: 

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Esoterica Blackpool - (2) - TheRooster
Requested By: 

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By: ten08


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Desertlifter I will pm you tomorrow when I wake up should have the ability then and we can talk but for now I am going to put my name next to university flake.

Here is the updated list:
Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hal O The Wynd (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By: 

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:Longburn

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(3)- Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by: 

Cornell & Diehl Oriental Express - (1) - floogy
Requested by:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: El Wedo del Milagro

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By: floogy

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by: 

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearh & Home Black House -(2) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:dr. Plume

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (4) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by: 

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Esoterica Blackpool - (2) - TheRooster
Requested By: 

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By: ten08


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

Great idea on this thread - I'll get on board too!


Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Lane RLP-6 (6) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hal O The Wynd (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By: The Mad Professor

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:Longburn

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(3)- Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by: 

Cornell & Diehl Oriental Express - (1) - floogy
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: El Wedo del Milagro

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By: floogy

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by: 

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearh & Home Black House -(2) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by. Plume

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (4) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by: 

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (4) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Esoterica Blackpool - (2) - TheRooster
Requested By: 

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By: ten08


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Exchange with desertlifter underway.


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

I have been out of town on business but will get the sample out today.

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hal O The Wynd (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:Longburn

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(3)- Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by: 

Cornell & Diehl Oriental Express - (1) - floogy
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: El Wedo del Milagro

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By: floogy

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by: 

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearh & Home Black House -(2) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by. Plume

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (4) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by: 

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (4) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Esoterica Blackpool - (2) - TheRooster
Requested By: 

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By: ten08


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Adding myself to the list.

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hal O The Wynd (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:Longburn

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(3)- Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by: 

Cornell & Diehl Oriental Express - (1) - floogy
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: El Wedo del Milagro

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By: floogy

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by: 

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearh & Home Black House -(2) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by. Plume

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (4) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by: 

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (4) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Esoterica Blackpool - (2) - TheRooster
Requested By: 

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By: ten08

Samuel Gawith st. James Flake - (1)- dr. Plume 
Requested by:

Davidoff Blue mixture - (1)- dr. Plume
Requested by:


----------



## floogy (Jul 2, 2012)

Taking down the C&D OE, I seem to be out. Adding Hearth and Home Ambassador Blend, a similar but milder English/Oriental. Still a full flavored smoke though. Also adding Sutliff Sunrise Smoke. Courtesy of the Altadis sample. It's a mild English and pretty good. I like my morning smoke to have more flavor than black tea so they complement each other though. I would recommend both given their reasonable price and availability. I'm going to smoke one of them right now.

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hal O The Wynd (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:Longburn

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(3)- Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: El Wedo del Milagro

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By: floogy

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearh & Home Black House -(2) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by. Plume

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (4) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (4) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Esoterica Blackpool - (2) - TheRooster
Requested By:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By: ten08

Samuel Gawith st. James Flake - (1)- dr. Plume
Requested by:

Davidoff Blue mixture - (1)- dr. Plume
Requested by:


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Dr. Plume said:


> Exchange with desertlifter underway.


Exchange with Desertlifter halfway done! Received my newspapers today - thanks so much! Also received the Davidoff Blue Mixture you sent along - it smells incredible! Hopefully this means that yours will be there soon.


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Kendal Kentucky is one I've wanted to try for a while now. 
Thanks

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hal O The Wynd (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:Longburn

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(3)- Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: El Wedo del Milagro

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By: floogy

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearh & Home Black House -(2) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by. Plume

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (4) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (4) The Mad Professor
Request by: mikebjrtx

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Esoterica Blackpool - (2) - TheRooster
Requested By:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By: ten08

Samuel Gawith st. James Flake - (1)- dr. Plume
Requested by:

Davidoff Blue mixture - (1)- dr. Plume
Requested by:


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Desertlifter said:


> Exchange with Desertlifter halfway done! Received my newspapers today - thanks so much! Also received the Davidoff Blue Mixture you sent along - it smells incredible! Hopefully this means that yours will be there soon.


Exchange complete! Got your samples in such generous quantities thanks so much! Couldn't wait to light up the frog it was superb!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Requesting a Sample of Old Dark Fired from LongBurn and offering up samples of Pirate Kake and Plum Pudding!

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hal O The Wynd (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:Longburn

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(3)- Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:
*
Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: El Wedo del Milagro, MontytheMooch*

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By: floogy

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearh & Home Black House -(2) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by. Plume

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (4) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (4) The Mad Professor
Request by: mikebjrtx

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Esoterica Blackpool - (2) - TheRooster
Requested By:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By: ten08

Samuel Gawith st. James Flake - (1)- dr. Plume
Requested by:

Davidoff Blue mixture - (1)- dr. Plume
Requested by:

*C&D Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:
*


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

Hope you all don't mind, I grouped and alphabetized the list. 58 different samples being offered currently!

MikeBJRTX's KK package is in the mail.

I'll double up with Monty on Longburn and kindly request a sample of G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight.

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Davidoff Blue mixture - (1)- dr. Plume
Requested by:

Esoterica Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Blackpool - (2) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (4) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

*G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(3)- Longburn
Request by: The Mad Professor*

Hal O The Wynd (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearh & Home Black House -(2) Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: MontytheMooch

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by. Plume

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith st. James Flake - (1)- dr. Plume
Requested by:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Cleaned up my Peterson Uni Flake offering - Dr. Plume's is delivered!

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Davidoff Blue mixture - (1)- dr. Plume
Requested by:

Esoterica Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Blackpool - (2) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (4) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

*G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(3)- Longburn
Request by: The Mad Professor*

Hal O The Wynd (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearh & Home Black House -(2) Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: MontytheMooch

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith st. James Flake - (1)- dr. Plume
Requested by:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

I hope I did this right. I have really wanted to try Hearth and Home Black House for awhile!

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Davidoff Blue mixture - (1)- dr. Plume
Requested by:

Esoterica Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Blackpool - (2) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (4) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Hal O The Wynd (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

*Hearth & Home Black House -(2) Longburn
Request by:Aquinas*

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: MontytheMooch

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith st. James Flake - (1)- dr. Plume
Requested by:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Hey guys figured I'd jump in on this so I've requested Hal O The Wynd from Mikebjrtx as my first sample. Also, I've added SG Grousemoor & Kramer's Father Dempsey in case anybody would like to give them a shot!

Thanks
Mike

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Davidoff Blue mixture - (1)- dr. Plume
Requested by:

Esoterica Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Blackpool - (2) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (4) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

*Hal O The Wynd (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By: MiamiMikePA*

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(2) Longburn
Request by:Aquinas

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: MontytheMooch

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Samuel Gawith st. James Flake - (1)- dr. Plume
Requested by:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

HOTW is on its way
hope you like it

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Davidoff Blue mixture - (1)- dr. Plume
Requested by:

Esoterica Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Blackpool - (2) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (4) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by: 


Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(2) Longburn
Request by:Aquinas

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: MontytheMooch

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by. 

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By: 

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Samuel Gawith st. James Flake - (1)- dr. Plume
Requested by:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Updating my samples sending these to huskers and instead adding old Dublin.

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Esoterica Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Blackpool - (2) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (4) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(2) Longburn
Request by:Aquinas

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: MontytheMooch

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson Old Dublin - (1) - dr. Plume
Requested by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:[/QUOTE]


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

The Kendal Kentucky is great. Got a little more than just a sample so I jarred it up after the second bowl. After my next order, I think I'll have this on the in use shelf most of the time.
Thanks


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Can I get in on this too?

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Esoterica Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Blackpool - (2) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (4) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by: 


Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(2) Longburn
Request by:Aquinas

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: MontytheMooch

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson Old Dublin - (1) - dr. Plume
Requested by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by. 

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By: 

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested 

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (3) - commonsenseman
Requested by:

Butera Royal Vintage Dark Stoved (14years old) - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

Of course you can. I don't know if you have requested anything yet ( I don't have time to look through the whole list right now ) but you can request one sample before even sending out. We need people to request samples as well, honestly, haha. The more is requested, the more others can request and participate.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'll make a request then...

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Esoterica Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Blackpool - (2) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (4) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(2) Longburn
Request by:Aquinas

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: MontytheMooch

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson Old Dublin - (1) - dr. Plume
Requested by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

*Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:* *DSturg369*

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (3) - commonsenseman
Requested by:

Butera Royal Vintage Dark Stoved (14years old) - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

DSturg369 said:


> I'll make a request then...
> *Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (3)- MontyTheMooch
> Requested by:* *DSturg369*


ROGER ROGER! I'll pack it up right now!!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Sweet! Thank you Sir! :tu


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I'll take a sample then too!

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Esoterica Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Blackpool - (2) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (4) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(2) Longburn
Request by:Aquinas

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: MontytheMooch, commonsenseman

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson Old Dublin - (1) - dr. Plume
Requested by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by: DSturg369

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (3) - commonsenseman
Requested by:

Butera Royal Vintage Dark Stoved (14years old) - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Got the sample of HOTW from Mikebjrtx, thanks so much really appreciate it!!!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Just stocked up on some Fvf since I can get it here in France and nobody else can ill offer up a sample of it.

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Esoterica Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Blackpool - (2) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (4) El Wedo del Milagro
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(2) Longburn
Request by:Aquinas

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: MontytheMooch, commonsenseman

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson Old Dublin - (1) - dr. Plume
Requested by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake (1) - dr. Plume
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by: DSturg369

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (3) - commonsenseman
Requested by:

Butera Royal Vintage Dark Stoved (14years old) - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

So....keeping in mind the "get things moving thought" - I don't want to jump ahead or anything, but I completed a request by our good Dr. Plume. Normally I would say I'm due for a request, but it was a trade as well - something he graciously offered since it was an overseas shipment.

Fair for me to make a request? See something I'm interested in.

And in completely related news in case I've not mentioned it like...today - Dave (Dr. Plume) is good people and a great BOTL. I can't recommend him enough for trades. If you are concerned about the extra cost shipping over the pond put it aside and go for it!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Desertlifter said:


> So....keeping in mind the "get things moving thought" - I don't want to jump ahead or anything, but I completed a request by our good Dr. Plume. Normally I would say I'm due for a request, but it was a trade as well - something he graciously offered since it was an overseas shipment.
> 
> Fair for me to make a request? See something I'm interested in.
> 
> And in completely related news in case I've not mentioned it like...today - Dave (Dr. Plume) is good people and a great BOTL. I can't recommend him enough for trades. If you are concerned about the extra cost shipping over the pond put it aside and go for it!


Thanks Brian for rec. I think it totally fair you make a request you've earned it! Also we aren't having many requests on here and want to keep things moving . Fire away! p


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

Honestly, we don't get enough requests here for me to turn someone down requesting something! Haha. Go for it! 

Also, I finally smoked some Stonehaven (I think I got it from here).... Wow. A heavenly experience, for sure.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Roger that! I likes me some anise, so I would like to try the Esoterica Blackpool from The Rooster - PM sent!


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I just wanted to add a couple of selections:

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Esoterica Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Blackpool - (2) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(2) Longburn
Request by:Aquinas

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: MontytheMooch, commonsenseman

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson Old Dublin - (1) - dr. Plume
Requested by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake (1) - dr. Plume
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by: DSturg369

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (3) - commonsenseman
Requested by:

Butera Royal Vintage Dark Stoved (14years old) - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

A Request and an addition to the list

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Esoterica Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Blackpool - (2) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(2) Longburn
Request by:Aquinas

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

*Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:*

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: MontytheMooch, commonsenseman

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson Old Dublin - (1) - dr. Plume
Requested by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake (1) - dr. Plume
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by: DSturg369

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

*Tambolaka - (3) - commonsenseman
Requested byitbull*

Butera Royal Vintage Dark Stoved (14years old) - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:[/QUOTE]


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

> *Tambolaka - (3) - commonsenseman
> Requested by:Pitbull*


I'll be getting this out to you shortly!


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

Desertlifter's blackpool went out this morning... I took my blackpool off the list because I've smoked some since I posted it and don't have enough to send out another sample right now... I'll add something else back on as soon as I get some more tins in, for right now though it's just the Balkan Sasienne and the MacBaren Golden Extra.

Bill


Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Esoterica Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by: 


Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(2) Longburn
Request by:Aquinas

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: MontytheMooch, commonsenseman

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson Old Dublin - (1) - dr. Plume
Requested by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by. 

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By: 

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake (1) - dr. Plume
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested 

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by: DSturg369

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (3) - commonsenseman
Requested byitbull

Butera Royal Vintage Dark Stoved (14years old) - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

How can we get some requests going? This is slow moving....


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

> Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
> Request by: MontytheMooch, commonsenseman


Longburn? You around buddy?


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

Have you PM'd Longburn ?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

jobes2007 said:


> Have you PM'd Longburn ?


Well, that would be the obvious thing to do now wouldn't it?

:wink:


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

commonsenseman said:


> Longburn? You around buddy?


I PM'd him when I posted my request but haven't heard back. Will try again...


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Ditto. Hopefully he just got busy. We all know how that goes.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Same here. I PM'd , but never heard back. Life comes first so no worries on my end.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

I think desert lifters blackpoll should be there by now but I don't want to request anything until I'm sure. Also I'm without power and will likely be that way till this weekend at the soonest so I won't be checking much. If he pops up and has recieved his sample I'd like to request some tambo from commonsenceman.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

TheRooster said:


> I think desert lifters blackpoll should be there by now but I don't want to request anything until I'm sure. Also I'm without power and will likely be that way till this weekend at the soonest so I won't be checking much. If he pops up and has recieved his sample I'd like to request some tambo from commonsenceman.


Get him! Got my VERY generous sample today - thank you so much, and I hope that you and yours are well over there.

In related news, this stuff smells GLORIOUS.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

Yeah, it's pretty tasty. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Received Eric's sample of Plum Pudding today. This stuff smell fantastic!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

TheRooster said:


> I think desert lifters blackpoll should be there by now but I don't want to request anything until I'm sure. Also I'm without power and will likely be that way till this weekend at the soonest so I won't be checking much. If he pops up and has recieved his sample I'd like to request some tambo from commonsenceman.


Throw it on the list & sent me your address!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Esoterica Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by: 


Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(2) Longburn
Request by:Aquinas

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: MontytheMooch, commonsenseman

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson Old Dublin - (1) - dr. Plume
Requested by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by. 

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By: 

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake (1) - dr. Plume
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested 

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by: DSturg369

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:

Butera Royal Vintage Dark Stoved (14years old) - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:

-----Updated mine to show just one sample of Tambo left.-----


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

???


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

sorry Jeff, I'm just eat up with the dumbass tonight


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

Man oh man I got my Tambolaka sample yesterday as well as some Penzance, Pirate kake and to top it off a half tin of Germain best brown flake Jeff aka Commonsenseman knocked me literally senseless. I have only sampled penzance all the other blends are brand new to me. Well so far Ive tried the tambo it was awesome and plenty of vitamin n I also revisited penzance tonight and the first time I tried it I thought it was just meh but tonight I ended up loving it and smoking two bowls back to back. Thanks again Jeff!!


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

I am going to retract my request for black house since it has been over a week and I haven't heard anything yet. I have been drooling over the 14 yr old Butera Jeff posted! I think request that one.

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Esoterica Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by: 


Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(3) Longburn
Request by:

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: MontytheMooch, commonsenseman

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson Old Dublin - (1) - dr. Plume
Requested by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by. 

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By: 

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake (1) - dr. Plume
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested 

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by: DSturg369

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:

Butera Royal Vintage Dark Stoved (14years old) - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:Aquinas


----------



## floogy (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm going to retract my request for the LBF I requested a month or so ago. Replacing it with a request for some sweet rum twist from El Wedo del Milagro. 

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Esoterica Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:floogy

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:


Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(3) Longburn
Request by:

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: MontytheMooch, commonsenseman

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson Old Dublin - (1) - dr. Plume
Requested by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake (1) - dr. Plume
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by: DSturg369

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:

Butera Royal Vintage Dark Stoved (14years old) - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:Aquinas


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

Guys, remember to please PM the person you are making the request from, so that they don't have to check this thread to find out.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Floodgy PM'ed me, and I replied. I've prepared his sample and filled out the envelope. I'll drop it off at the Post Office on the way to Taos today.


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

Great! I love seeing samples passed around, and this thread getting used. Thanks to everyone who's been participating.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Pulled my request from longburn & added a request from El Wedo del Milagro.

I'll be sending out Aquinas's request by the end of this week!

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by: commonsenseman

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Esoterica Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:floogy

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(3) Longburn
Request by:

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: MontytheMooch,

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson Old Dublin - (1) - dr. Plume
Requested by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake (1) - dr. Plume
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by: DSturg369

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:

Butera Royal Vintage Dark Stoved (14years old) - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:Aquinas


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Updating my offerings:


Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (2) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by: 

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Esoterica Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:


Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(3) Longburn
Request by:

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: MontytheMooch,

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson Old Dublin - (1) - dr. Plume
Requested by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake (1) - dr. Plume
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by: DSturg369

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:

Butera Royal Vintage Dark Stoved (14years old) - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:Aquinas


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Running out of Fvf until I can stock up again going replace this offer with an offering of 1792.


Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (2) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by: 

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Esoterica Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:


Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(3) Longburn
Request by:

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: MontytheMooch,

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson Old Dublin - (1) - dr. Plume
Requested by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith 1792 flake (1) - dr. Plume
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by: DSturg369

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:

Butera Royal Vintage Dark Stoved (14years old) - (1) - commonsenseman


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

Finally got home today and got my sample from Commonsenseman. Not only did he send a VERY generous sample of tambo (never seen anything like this before... How the **** do you smoke it?), but he also sent me good sized samples of chocolate flake and ashton gold rush... Next person to get him should hook him up but good.

Bill


----------



## floogy (Jul 2, 2012)

Received the Rum Twist along with a sample of Black Irish X today from El Wedo Del Milagro. Drying right now, can't wait to see that the hype is about. Thanks Mark!


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Yer quite welcome, Adam.

You mentioned you were interested in ropes, so I sent ya both.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Updated my offerings to show just one sample of Tambolaka left. Also, I received my sample of Haunted Bookshop from El Wedo, thanks!

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (2) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by: 

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Esoterica Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:


Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(3) Longburn
Request by:

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: MontytheMooch,

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson Old Dublin - (1) - dr. Plume
Requested by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith 1792 flake (1) - dr. Plume
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by: DSturg369

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Updating my offerings. Sent old Dublin sample and 1792 sample to polo in uk so I have no more samples of those remaining. However I am going to offer up a sample of McCellands 2012 Christmas Cheer which I think is awesome. When my new can of anni kake comes in this week I will put up a couple of samples of that as well for those who don't have it but want to review it should it win Decembers nomination. Takes about two weeks for a sample of mine to get to US so keep that in mind in terms of when you want to write your review.

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (2) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Esoterica Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(3) Longburn
Request by:

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: MontytheMooch,

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

McCelland Christmas Cheer 2012 - (1) - dr. Plume
Requested By:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by: DSturg369

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Anni kake offering added. Might prove useful if it continues to win next months poll.

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (2) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Esoterica Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) dr. Plume
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(3) Longburn
Request by:

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: MontytheMooch,

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

McCelland Christmas Cheer 2012 - (1) - dr. Plume
Requested By:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by: DSturg369

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Got my Sample of Butera Royal Vintage Dark Stoved from Jeff today. Lets just say Jeff must have been in a bad mood the day he sent my sample out. I'm going to have to go buy a new mailbox. Along with the Butera sample there were samples of Escudo, Peterson 3P's, and FVF. Oh...and by samples I mean unopened tins with age on them.

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (2) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Esoterica Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) dr. Plume
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(3) Longburn
Request by:

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: MontytheMooch,

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

McCelland Christmas Cheer 2012 - (1) - dr. Plume
Requested By:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by: DSturg369

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Well, I haven't gotten any responses from longburn so I'm going to pull that request and request a sample of Stonehaven from mikebjrtx.

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (2) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Esoterica Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) dr. Plume
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(3) Longburn
Request by:

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

McCelland Christmas Cheer 2012 - (1) - dr. Plume
Requested By:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by: DSturg369

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

*Stonehaven (2) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By: MontyTheMooch*

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

On its way


Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (2) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by: 

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Esoterica Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:


Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) dr. Plume
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(3) Longburn
Request by:

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: 

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

McCelland Christmas Cheer 2012 - (1) - dr. Plume
Requested By:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:


Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by: DSturg369

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Updating offers sent a sample of anni kake to desertlifter and Christmas cheer.


Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (2) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by: 

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Esoterica Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the bayou (1) - dr. Plume
Requested by:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:


Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (1) dr. Plume
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(3) Longburn
Request by:

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by: 

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:


Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by: DSturg369

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

We really need to get this thread moving. Ideas anyone?


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

We just let people request one sample every two weeks or so instead of having to wait for some to request their samples. For example nobody is really ever going to request my samples over here in France besides desert lifter. So I think a time limit would be better because I have been wanting to make a request but because nobody requests my samples lol I can't.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Would work for me... Quite a few I'd like to try.


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Dr. Plume said:


> We just let people request one sample every two weeks or so instead of having to wait for some to request their samples. For example nobody is really ever going to request my samples over here in France besides desert lifter. So I think a time limit would be better because I have been wanting to make a request but because nobody requests my samples lol I can't.


Hey Dave send me a sample. Dealer's choice, I want a surprise.


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

And you really need to put something in your wish list


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

mikebjrtx said:


> Hey Dave send me a sample. Dealer's choice, I want a surprise.


You got it ill see if I can get to post before noon. If not it will go out first thing on Monday.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Sampler Bandits!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

mikebjrtx said:


> And you really need to put something in your wish list


My profile wish list has tons of stuff on it just checked it. That is the wish lit you were referring to?


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

I was looking at your cellar


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

I see that makes sense now. Yeah I am pretty new to the cellar thing. When I used to smoke back when I started I would always smoke at the lounge at the local bm so I never had a cellar. Trying to slowing build one now. I'll up date that one soon for sure. As for your stuff I was unable to get to the post before it closed unfortunately but I have your stuff together and will send the package monday.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Great ideas all around! I like the two weeks thing. Props to Dave and Dale for bringing it up.

And it really needs to be said (IMO) that the same needs to go out to El Wedo - he's sent very generous samples out to several of us, me included.


----------



## floogy (Jul 2, 2012)

Agreed on the two week idea Dave. I guess people here are hesitant to just get one free sample without putting something up. If it just ends up being a few people trading back and forth I suppose that's ok but I'd like to see more people just pop in and get a sample. So, I added two more Hearth and Home blends, Virginia Spice and Larry's Blend. 




Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (2) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Esoterica Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the bayou (1) - dr. Plume
Requested by:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:


Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (1) dr. Plume
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Virginia Spice - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Larry's Blend - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(3) Longburn
Request by:

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:


Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by: DSturg369

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

I agree on the time limit thing (I propose once a month though - easier to keep track of), but think we should still have the option to immediately request a sample if your offered sample is requested, like now. This would help breathe some life into this thread. 

Also, I think we should enforce a limit as to how many samples you can offer, as originally planned, so more people have the option to share and will get on board. More people offering samples means more people requesting samples and this thread gets more action. Furthermore, if we enact the time limit til re-requesting, it isn't so necessary to offer so many samples in an attempt to get your sample requested so you can request again. You just wait your month and request again.

Furthermore, after the difficulty with Longburn, we might need a rule like "if three people request your samples, but don't get a response, your sample offerings are removed until you repost them again." Longburn has offered a lot of samples here, but isn't responding to requests (for whatever reason, not trying to put down Longburn here, just make this thread more efficient), so those samples are taking up sample space on here that could be offered by more participants.

Lastly, I think this thread needs more PR. We should find ways to bring it up to other Puffers to get them involved in both requesting and offering samples. 
Like: (1) noting that you are smoking a sample obtained from this thread when posting in the Morning/Afternoon/Evening Smoking Now threads, (2) maybe a separate thread that lists the changes we are discussing once they are fleshed out, ie. "Check out the NEW & IMPROVED Pipe Tobacco Share Thread!!!", (3) and also informing newbies that this thread exists and to take advantage of it after their newbie sampler as a way to keep trying new stuff. 

Right now there are a lot of samples, but only a few participants really. Less samples offered per person will allow for more participants, and a time limit til you can re-request will create more action; I really think this would get this thread moving.

That's my :2 anyway.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Well said! Here here!!


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I suspect folks like me are also a problem. I keep sending it out, but not requesting samples. 

Sorry.

I have three "takes" coming, and will use them in the next couple days. That will allow others to have "takes".


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

However Joey wants to handle things is fine by me. I'm pretty sure I'm still up for one take, but nothing has really jumped out at me as anything I really wanted. Plus, I haven't really kept my eyes on this thread that closely lately, TBH.

I just checked longburn's profile and he hasn't been to puff in over a week. Not sure what's up. Since a couple of guys have requested stuff from him and not heard back, I'd suggest removing his stuff from the list...particularly since the list is getting so long, and he's got quite a few listed on there. But, again, however Joey wants to handle it is cool by me.

EDIT - HEY! There's Anni Kake on there! I'll take that if you don't mind, Dave!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

*Requesting - anniversary kake from dr plume*

*adding to the list - Nightcap*

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (2) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dunhill Nightcap (3) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Esoterica Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the bayou (1) - dr. Plume
Requested by:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (1) dr. Plume
Request by: gahdzila

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Virginia Spice - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Larry's Blend - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(3) Longburn
Request by:

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by: DSturg369

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

My name can be dropped from Eric's offering... Received it a long time ago.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Updated my offerings after sending to Dale.

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (2) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dunhill Nightcap (3) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Esoterica Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the bayou (1) - dr. Plume
Requested by:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (1) dr. Plume
Request by: gahdzila

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Virginia Spice - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Larry's Blend - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(3) Longburn
Request by:

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

*Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (2)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:*

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

If you have some takes, it would definitely be worth it to use it. Also, I agree that if you want to request something as soon as someone has taken yours, that is fine.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Pm received sending anni kake sample to gahdzilla, and mystery sample to mike. Both with go out Monday.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Mike and Clifford,
Your respective packages are in the mail. Takes about two weeks.









Cheers


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

Alright, we might have to start cleaning some of these out, the list is getting really long. Do you guys want to agree on a time for how long a sample should sit available? It's a little complicated for me though, I don't want to have to tell people they can't offer tobacco, that's not cool, but if we have this long list of stuff that isn't getting requested (I put FM: Across the Pond on in the original post, for example), should we even bother keeping it on the list? 

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (2) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dunhill Nightcap (3) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Esoterica Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the bayou (1) - dr. Plume
Requested by:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:


Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (1) dr. Plume
Request by: gahdzila

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Virginia Spice - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Larry's Blend - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(3) Longburn
Request by:

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:


Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (2)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Well not to disappoint ya there but that's ones of the ones I was waiting for somebody to request mine before I was able to request it. But I think I need to wait till my samples hit mike and Clifford?


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

I think that a time limit until re-requesting tobaccos would make a time limit on available offered samples not necessary. If there are more requests flying around, I think more tobaccos will get requested therefore we'll have more turnover.

Example: I would like to try some OTC blends, or other common stuff that I haven't gotten to, but when I _FINALLY _get a request, I'm going to ask for some top-shelf stuff. If I have more requests coming to me, then I could spread the love around a little more. :dunno:


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Getting low on money and baccy sent anni kake to gahdzilla and dealers choice to mikebjxt. Removing fmotb because I sent two samples of it out recently to various members. Need time to restock. I think that a time limit won't be necessary when more requests start coming in. However I do think we should have a limit on how many things a member can post two or three would seem to be good. That way the list does not get to long and one member doesn't get hit with more than three postage hits in a short time period.

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (2) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dunhill Nightcap (3) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Esoterica Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:


Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (1) dr. Plume
Request by: gahdzila

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Virginia Spice - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Larry's Blend - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(3) Longburn
Request by:

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:


Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (2)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Mike's Stonehaven share was waiting for me on my desk when I got home. Trader feedback left. Thanks Mike!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Huge samples received from Dr Plume. THANKS!


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

I got some great samples from Dave today. Anniversary Kake and Frog Morton on the Bayou. I do like these, and a sample of Grousemoor that I have been wanting to try. I even got a mystery tobacco to investigate from the good doctor. Thanks


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

At the risk of getting run out of town for asking newbish questions...how does this thread work? I have more than enough stuff to last me through the end of my deployment but when I get home I'd like to start trading and seeing what else is out there tobacco wise.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Pretty easy really you can request one sample up front, then before you can request another a sample you offer must be requested. We have been talking about a time limit but I am not sure there is anything definite with that yet. First page of the thread has all the rules!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Well glad to see my packages landed safely at their marks! I would like to go ahead and use my two takes to start getting this thing moving. If I request you sample and you do not want to do overseas shipping no worries pm me back and I will certainly change my request! Requesting gray havens from mcgreggor57 and royal yatch from mike. Pm sent.

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (2) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dunhill Nightcap (3) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Esoterica Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (1) dr. Plume
Request by: gahdzila

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Virginia Spice - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Larry's Blend - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(3) Longburn
Request by:

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:*dr. Plume*

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:*dr. Plume*

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (2)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

I'm glad to send it. It just so happens that I have some of the right stamps already.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank ya kindly


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Yippee...someone finally grabbed one of my samples. I'll get it out first of the week Dave


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

I hope I didn't mess this up I changed the amount from 2 to 1 down the list

requesting Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (2)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:Longer ash

adding
Peterson - Holiday Season 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by:

adding
McClelland Christmas cheer 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by:

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (2) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dunhill Nightcap (3) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Esoterica Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (1) dr. Plume
Request by: gahdzila

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Virginia Spice - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Larry's Blend - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(3) Longburn
Request by:

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster

McClelland Christmas cheer 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (3) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson - Holiday Season 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (1)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:*Longer ash*

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Sutliffe Private Stock Blend No. 5 - (2)- Mcgreggor57
Requested by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sample of Grey Haven sent to Dr Plume. Updating qty and requesting McClelland Christmas Cheer

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (2) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dunhill Nightcap (3) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Esoterica Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (1) dr. Plume
Request by: gahdzila

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Virginia Spice - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Larry's Blend - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(3) Longburn
Request by:

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster

McClelland Christmas cheer 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by: Mcgreggor57

McClelland Grey Havens - (2) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson - Holiday Season 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (1)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

Since Longburn has been AWOL I'm retracting my previous request, and now requesting GH&Co Black Irish X rope from El Wedo del Milagro.

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (2) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dunhill Nightcap (3) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Esoterica Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by: The Mad Professor

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (1) dr. Plume
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Virginia Spice - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Larry's Blend - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(3) Longburn
Request by:

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster

McClelland Christmas cheer 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (2) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson - Holiday Season 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (1)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

I'm thinking we need to remove Longburn's offerings. H can put them back later once he comes back and is able to participate.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> I'm thinking we need to remove Longburn's offerings. H can put them back later once he comes back and is able to participate.


Where is he? Anyone know?


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Dr. Plume said:


> Where is he? Anyone know?


Unknown. As far as I know he hasn't responded to anyone's requests. I know that mine went unanswered twice.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

I believe Josh hit a patch of "life happens" but is OK. Currently he's without internet service according to another thread on the cigar side.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

mcgreggor57 said:


> I believe Josh hit a patch of "life happens" but is OK. Currently he's without internet service according to another thread on the cigar side.


Good to know he's ok. I was wondering about that.


----------



## trenschler (Nov 18, 2012)

If you all don't mind a forum noob joining in the action, then I'll add my first free request and also add an offered item to the list. I'm requesting a sample of Penzance from mikebjrtx and I'll offer up 3 samples of Samuel Gawith St. James Flake.

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (2) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dunhill Nightcap (3) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Esoterica Penzance (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By: trenschler

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by: The Mad Professor

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Hamborger Veermaster (2) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (1) dr. Plume
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Virginia Spice - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Larry's Blend - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(3) Longburn
Request by:

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster

McClelland Christmas cheer 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (2) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson - Holiday Season 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (3) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith St. James Flake (3) - trenschler
Requested By:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (1)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Good man welcome. Personally st. James flake is a fav


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

I was about to put up a bunch of samples of St. James too... I've got a lot of it coming in today.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Dr. Plume said:


> Good man welcome. Personally st. James flake is a fav


Never tried it. That'll have to be my next one.


----------



## trenschler (Nov 18, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> Never tried it. That'll have to be my next one.


I only tried it recently myself and it was love at first... uh, smoke. It was also my first Va/Per, at least to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

trenschler said:


> I only tried it recently myself and it was love at first... uh, smoke. It was also my first Va/Per, at least to the best of my knowledge.


You always remember your first......


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

trenschler said:


> I only tried it recently myself and it was love at first... uh, smoke. It was also my first Va/Per, at least to the best of my knowledge.


Same... Bought a lb a week later.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

LOL If I buy a pound of anything right now I'm liable to get killed.  

My short lost though for a one pound buy.....

Stonehaven
PS Luxury Bullseye
PS Luxury Twist Flake
MacBaren Navy Flake
Full Virginia Flake


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Ok Tony the Penzance is on it's way hope you like it as much as I do


Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (2) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dunhill Nightcap (3) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Esoterica Penzance (1) Mikebjrtx
Requested By: trenschler

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by: The Mad Professor

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Hamborger Veermaster (1) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (1) dr. Plume
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Virginia Spice - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Larry's Blend - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(3) Longburn
Request by:

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster

McClelland Christmas cheer 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (2) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson - Holiday Season 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (1) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith St. James Flake (3) - trenschler
Requested By:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (1)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Been steadily receiving samples from mike.....wow


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Dr. Plume said:


> Been steadily receiving samples from mike.....wow


I bought a sheet of stamps.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

mikebjrtx said:


> I bought a sheet of stamps.


My god.


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

Mike, no picking on the French! 

..... 

Actually, whatever, go ahead. I support it. :mischief:


----------



## trenschler (Nov 18, 2012)

TheRooster said:


> Same... Bought a lb a week later.


Well, I didn't go that far - just 4oz.


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Here are my picks:

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (2) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dunhill Nightcap (3) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Esoterica Penzance (1) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by: The Mad Professor

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:Mikebjrtx

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Hamborger Veermaster (1) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (1) dr. Plume
Request by:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Virginia Spice - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Larry's Blend - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(3) Longburn
Request by:

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster

McClelland Christmas cheer 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (2) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:Mikebjrtx

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson - Holiday Season 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (1) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith St. James Flake (3) - trenschler
Requested By:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (1)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Not sure how it got back on there but I got to take down the anni kake till my new shipment comes in.

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (2) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dunhill Nightcap (3) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Esoterica Penzance (1) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (3) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by: The Mad Professor

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:Mikebjrtx

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Hamborger Veermaster (1) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Virginia Spice - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Larry's Blend - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(3) Longburn
Request by:

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster

McClelland Christmas cheer 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (2) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:Mikebjrtx

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson - Holiday Season 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (1) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith St. James Flake (3) - trenschler
Requested By:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (1)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Moe's Confetti for Mike! :tu


----------



## trenschler (Nov 18, 2012)

Received a healthy sample of Penzance from mikebjrtx today! Thanks! Feedback left.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Samples from Gregg and mike received. Holy crap you two Gregg pic in bomb thread posted.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

I flaked out and missed Longer Ash's request. I'll pack it up and get it out tonight!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Jason's sample went out in today's mail.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

mikebjrtx: Sorry it took me a few days to get yer sample sent out.

I sent a tag-along to make up for yer patience. It went out today.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Updated list:

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (2) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dunhill Nightcap (3) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Esoterica Penzance (1) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by: 

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Hamborger Veermaster (1) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Virginia Spice - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Larry's Blend - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(3) Longburn
Request by:

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster

McClelland Christmas cheer 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (2) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson - Holiday Season 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (1) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith St. James Flake (3) - trenschler
Requested By:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (1)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:


----------



## trenschler (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey, if you guys don't mind a noob suggestion, I have an idea to kick this thread up a little. Since the one request a month idea seems to have gone over like a dead fish, how about letting anyone who has ever sent out a sample for this thread have one bonus request right now? I realize that this isn't exactly equitable - there are a few folks who have really carried the weight here by offering up popular HTF blends and sending out a lot of the samples, but it would at least put a few more requests into circulation. Just an idea ....


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

^Honestly, this is fine with me. I don't really mind people making requests they don't technically "have" as long as it doesn't become abusive. The goal is simply for samples to go around. As long as all parties are happy, I'm happy.


----------



## trenschler (Nov 18, 2012)

jobes2007 said:


> ^Honestly, this is fine with me. I don't really mind people making requests they don't technically "have" as long as it doesn't become abusive. The goal is simply for samples to go around. As long as all parties are happy, I'm happy.


Thanks for your support! The inherent problem with the whole thread is that the Puff pipe community is made up of a bunch of generous guys (at least now - might not have been before) so you have this eternally growing list - request 1, offer 3 

I've got a couple of real rarities that I'd offer up, but we don't need more offers - we need more takers.

If you'd like, I'll go back through this whole thread tomorrow night and post a list of those who have a free request coming.

Thanks again Joey - it is an awesome thread!!!


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

What would really speed the thread up is if everyone would just post one offer and one wish. If their wish was already posted as an offer they could just request it. If not they could wait for someone to notice it and offer a sample. I have lots of tins open and I’m happy to share, but I don’t want to hog the thread and I don’t know what people want.


----------



## Eddie A. (Apr 7, 2011)

Here are my picks. Got a shipment on the way and I'll post offering when they get here.

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (2) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dunhill Nightcap (3) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Esoterica Penzance (1) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By: *Eddie A.*

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Hamborger Veermaster (1) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Virginia Spice - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Larry's Blend - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(3) Longburn
Request by:

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster

McClelland Christmas cheer 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (2) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson - Holiday Season 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (1) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith St. James Flake (3) - trenschler
Requested By:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (1)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By: *Eddie A.*

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Requesting a sample of Sweet Rum Twist from El Wedo de Milagro. Eddie A's request is also highlighted.

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (2) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dunhill Nightcap (3) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Esoterica Penzance (1) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

*Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (2) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by: MontyTheMooch*

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Hamborger Veermaster (1) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Virginia Spice - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Larry's Blend - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(3) Longburn
Request by:

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster

McClelland Christmas cheer 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (2) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson - Holiday Season 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (1) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith St. James Flake (3) - trenschler
Requested By:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (1)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

*Stonehaven (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By: Eddie A.
*
Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Updating my offerings:

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (2) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dunhill Nightcap (3) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Esoterica Penzance (1) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (1) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (1) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by: 

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Hamborger Veermaster (1) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Virginia Spice - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Larry's Blend - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(3) Longburn
Request by:

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster

McClelland Christmas cheer 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (2) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson - Holiday Season 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (1) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith St. James Flake (3) - trenschler
Requested By:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (1)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Stonehaven (1) - Mikebjrtx
Requested By: Eddie A.

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

I got Eric's (MontyTheMooch) sample of plum pudding in today wow this stuff smells great


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Longer ash said:


> I got Eric's (MontyTheMooch) sample of plum pudding in today wow this stuff smells great


LOL! I forgot that I had even sent it. Glad you like. Enjoy!


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

The Stonehaven is on it's way Eddie
Just saw your post

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (2) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dunhill Nightcap (3) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Esoterica Penzance (1) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (1) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (1) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by: 

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Hamborger Veermaster (1) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Virginia Spice - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Larry's Blend - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(3) Longburn
Request by:

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster

McClelland Christmas cheer 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (2) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson - Holiday Season 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (1) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith St. James Flake (3) - trenschler
Requested By:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (1)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:


----------



## Eddie A. (Apr 7, 2011)

Updated list with my offering.

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (2) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dunhill Nightcap (3) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Esoterica Penzance (1) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton's Cellar (1) - Eddie A.
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (1) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (1) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by: 

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Hamborger Veermaster (1) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Virginia Spice - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Larry's Blend - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(3) Longburn
Request by:

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster

McClelland Christmas cheer 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (2) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson - Holiday Season 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (1) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith St. James Flake (3) - trenschler
Requested By:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (1)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

DSturg369 said:


> Moe's Confetti for Mike! :tu


Holy Crap! :banghead::kicknuts::bitchslap: I thought I mailed this out last week!

Did a little pre-holiday cleaning around the house today and found this, ready to go, in a pile of stuff. Very sorry about this Mike.


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

I got the Sweet Rum Twist and some Black Irish X from Mark. Both are great. Thanks


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

Let's get this stuff moving again. I propose that, for Christmas, once again anyone can make ONE free request, allowing more people to send out and more people to request. 

As long as no one is vehemently opposed, we should get some good stuff going around with that.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Updated list with my offering.

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (2) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dunhill Nightcap (3) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Esoterica Penzance (1) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton's Cellar (1) - Eddie A.
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (1) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (1) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Hamborger Veermaster (1) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (1) Dr. Plume
Request:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Virginia Spice - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Larry's Blend - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(3) Longburn
Request by:

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster

McClelland Christmas cheer 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (2) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson - Holiday Season 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by:

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (1) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith St. James Flake (3) - trenschler
Requested By:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (1)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:[/QUOTE]


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

C&D Chestnuts Roasting Christmas 2012-(5) - BigSarge
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - (1) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (2) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dunhill Nightcap (3) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Esoterica Penzance (1) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton's Cellar (1) - Eddie A.
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (1) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (1) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by: 

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Hamborger Veermaster (1) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (1) Dr. Plume
Request:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Virginia Spice - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Larry's Blend - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(3) Longburn
Request by:

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster

McClelland Christmas cheer 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (2) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson - Holiday Season 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by: BigSarge 

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (1) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith St. James Flake (3) - trenschler
Requested By:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (1)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

So how is it Sarge? I sent my 4 tins aside for a while.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

MontyTheMooch said:


> So how is it Sarge? I sent my 4 tins aside for a while.


It's very good. I really enjoyed it, smoked easy with nice flavors. I'm glad I picked up a few 8oz tins!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Niiiice. I really want to open a tin, but I've got SO many samplers from trades that I haven't touched my own tobacco in months.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Removing Billy Budd, as I finally polished off the jar

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

C&D Chestnuts Roasting Christmas 2012-(5) - BigSarge
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (2) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dunhill Nightcap (3) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Esoterica Penzance (1) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton's Cellar (1) - Eddie A.
Requested By:

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (1) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (1) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by: 

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Hamborger Veermaster (1) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (1) Dr. Plume
Request:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Virginia Spice - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Larry's Blend - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(3) Longburn
Request by:

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster

McClelland Christmas cheer 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (2) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson - Holiday Season 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by: BigSarge 

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (1) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith St. James Flake (3) - trenschler
Requested By:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (1)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:


----------



## NonNobis (May 25, 2010)

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

C&D Chestnuts Roasting Christmas 2012-(5) - BigSarge
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (2) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake - (3)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Dunhill Nightcap (3) - gahdzila
Requested by:

Esoterica Penzance (1) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton's Cellar (1) - Eddie A.
Requested By: NonNobis

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (1) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (1) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Hamborger Veermaster (1) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (1) Dr. Plume
Request:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Virginia Spice - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Larry's Blend - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(3) Longburn
Request by:

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster

McClelland Christmas cheer 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (2) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson - Holiday Season 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by: BigSarge

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (1) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith St. James Flake (3) - trenschler
Requested By:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding - (1)- MontyTheMooch
Requested by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Updates:

Removing my Nightcap, as I finished the tin and don't have any more open right now

Removing both of MontyTheMooch's entries, since he is no longer a member here

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

C&D Chestnuts Roasting Christmas 2012-(5) - BigSarge
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (2) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Esoterica Penzance (1) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton's Cellar (1) - Eddie A.
Requested By: NonNobis

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (1) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (1) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Hamborger Veermaster (1) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (1) Dr. Plume
Request:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Virginia Spice - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Larry's Blend - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(3) Longburn
Request by:

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster

McClelland Christmas cheer 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (2) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson - Holiday Season 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by: BigSarge

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (1) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith St. James Flake (3) - trenschler
Requested By:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:


----------



## NonNobis (May 25, 2010)

How long should I wait to hear back from the person offering the sample before I assume they are no longer offering it and select another one? I am not impatient, by any means, but just want to keep things moving along.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

NonNobis said:


> How long should I wait to hear back from the person offering the sample before I assume they are no longer offering it and select another one? I am not impatient, by any means, but just want to keep things moving along.


If you go to his profile you will see his activity on the left side of the page - both the last time online and his posts. That should give you an idea. Have you done the NST yet? Odds aren't bad for Cellar showing up in a trade...


----------



## NonNobis (May 25, 2010)

Desertlifter said:


> If you go to his profile you will see his activity on the left side of the page - both the last time online and his posts. That should give you an idea. Have you done the NST yet? Odds aren't bad for Cellar showing up in a trade...


Thank you, Desertlifter. Good advice. Seems he has been off a bit so I won't panic yet. Give him another week.


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon (Jan 23, 2013)

When you guys are sending samples to each other, how do you package it. I see envelope, but ziploc in envelope or what? Just curious.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Removing my offers.

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

C&D Chestnuts Roasting Christmas 2012-(5) - BigSarge
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (2) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Esoterica Penzance (1) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton's Cellar (1) - Eddie A.
Requested By: NonNobis

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (1) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (1) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Hamborger Veermaster (1) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request:

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Virginia Spice - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Larry's Blend - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(3) Longburn
Request by:

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster

McClelland Christmas cheer 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (2) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson - Holiday Season 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by: BigSarge

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (1) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith St. James Flake (3) - trenschler
Requested By:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:


----------



## NonNobis (May 25, 2010)

I am guessing that the person offering my first choice is no longer offering it so I have changed my request. Thank you so much for helping me expand my tobacco horizons!

Balkan Sasieni - (3) - TheRooster
Requested By:

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning-(2) Longburn
Request by:

C&D Chestnuts Roasting Christmas 2012-(5) - BigSarge
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Crooner- (2) - Longburn
Request by:

Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop - (2) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Three Friars - (3) - El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic - (2) - The Mad Professor
Requested by:

Dan Tobacco Blue Note (3)-Machurtado
Requested BY:

Dan Tobacco Milonga (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Esoterica Penzance (1) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Esoterica Dunbar - (2) Desertlifter
Request by:

Esoterica Pembroke - (1) Desertlifter
Request by:

Five Brothers - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Frog Morton Across the Pond (3) - jobes2007
Requested By:

Frog Morton's Cellar (1) - Eddie A.
Requested By: NonNobis

Frog Morton on the Town (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Frog Morton (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X (rope) - (1) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist (rope) - (1) El Wedo del Milagro
Requested by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Kentucky - (3) The Mad Professor
Request by:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. "Dark Flake Scented" - (2) - DSturg369
Request by:

GL Pease JackKnife Ready Rubbed-(1)-Machurtado
Requested By:

G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Hamborger Veermaster (1) Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake- (2) Longburn
Request: NonNobis

Hearth and Home Namaste-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus-(2) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Ambassador's Blend - (2) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Virginia Spice - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Larry's Blend - (3) floogy
Request by:

Hearth and Home Black House- (3) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth and Home Angler's Dream-(4) Longburn
Request by:

Hearth & Home Black House -(3) Longburn
Request by:

Kramer's Father Dempsey - (1) MiamiMikePA
Requested by:

Mac Baren Navy Flake (2)-Pitbull
Requested by:

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (3)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Mac Baren Solient mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired-(2)- Longburn
Request by:

Mac Baren Scotish mixture -(3)- GioPipes
Request By:

MacBaren Golden Extra Read Rubbed - (3) - TheRooster

McClelland Christmas cheer 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by:

McClelland Grey Havens - (2) - McGreggor57
Requested by:

McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian Latakia-(2) Longburn
Requested by:

McClelland MC 5100 Red Cake-(1) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Old Dog- (3) Longburn
Request by:

McClelland Tudor Castle 2009 - (2)- Longburn
Requested By:

Moe's Confetti - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Paladin - (3) - DSturg369
Request by:

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - (3) - Monday
Requested By:

Peterson - Holiday Season 2012 - (2) - Longer ash
Requested by: BigSarge

Peterson's University Flake - (1) Desertlifter
Request by.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English (2) - ten08
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (2)-Machurtado
Requested By:

Peter Stokkebye Balken Supreme (2)- Longburn
Request by:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - (3) - Wallbright
Request By:

Royal Yacht (1) -Mikebjrtx
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor (1) - MiamiMikePA
Requested By:

Samuel Gawith St. James Flake (3) - trenschler
Requested By:

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River-(3) Longburn
Request by:

Solani Aged Burley Flake - (2) Longburn
Request by:

Sutliff Private Stock Sunrise Smoke - (2) - floogy
Requested By:

Villiger Mid-Day - (3) - floogy
Requested by:

Tambolaka - (1) - commonsenseman
Requested by:


----------



## NonNobis (May 25, 2010)

I will assume by the lack of replies that this thread is officially dead and no one is sharing any longer. It's a shame as I thought this was a great idea and a way to try new tobacco without having to pull the trigger on buying a lot.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm not sure if Longburn is still in touch... Have you followed the directions and PMed him?

I, and many others, have sent out MANY samples, and we tend to do it quickly, but the PM is necessary: we tend not to read the thread, we just send out the samples when we get a PM.


----------



## NonNobis (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, Mark. I have sent the PM but no reply for either of them that I contacted. Perhaps I am picking the wrong ones and the list needs to be cleaned up removing those who are no longer around. No hard feelings as I wasn't expecting anything - just thought this was a fantastic idea.


----------



## Eddie A. (Apr 7, 2011)

I want to apologize to all of you on this thread for my absence, but as I told NonNobis, shortly after I posted my offering my daughter was born and I got pretty busy and wasn't doing a lot of forum surfing.

NonNobis........The FMC is in the mail as of this morning


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Been away for quite some time and remembered I had some stuff on here. After looking at the list I realized I have Kramer's Father Dempsey & SG Grousemoor, which I no longer have. I can't remember if we are supposed to remove them ourselves or if the personnrunning this does. Also, since I don't have what was previously posted I'd like to add 3 to replace them. Kramer's Danny Kaye, SG 1792, & GLP Barbary Coast. I have 1 unit of each for sample. Please remove/add these or if it's my job to do it let me know I'll be more than happy to.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

Seeing as this thread has been defunct for over a year, I think it's time for a full reboot. I will start a new list, in hopes we can see it come to life again. If you were on a past list and still have items to share, please post a new list with your items added. If an experienced moderator wants to take charge of this, I'll happily concede.
_______________

The List:

Gawith Hoggarth Ennerdale Flake - (2) - cpmcdill
Requested By:

Gawith Hoggart Bosun Cut Plug - (2) - cpmcdill
Requested by:

Drew Estate Meat Pie - (2) - cpmcdill
Requested by:

Cornell & Diehl Big 'n Burley - (2) - cpmcdill
Requested by:

_______________

If you are new to this, review the original post. But for the sake of getting it rolling, I'll paraphrase the most important points (allowing for subsequent changes that evolved after the original post):

* On this thread, you can help others try samples, to spare them having to buy a whole tin. Get involved only if you can commit. That means being active at Puff and checking your IM regularly. Let's try to have a quick turnaround time.

* To share: Each of us are responsible to keep the list updated. Don't request a moderator to add your items. Just post the entire list with your changes/additions. Add 2-4 tobaccos at a time. Portion size enables the requestor to have approx 3 smokes of the tobacco. If you send more than that, it's your prerogative. You may have more than one portion to share (that's the number in parentheses). Put tobacco in a ziplock baggy and send 1st class in a standard envelope.

* To request: You may request one portion at a time. IM the sharer with the tobacco you want, with your address. Then re-post the whole list adding tobaccos you want to share. When you get your requested portion, give the sharer +1 trading feedback, and let them know you got it. After that you can request another available single portion, as long as you are also sharing on the list. Sharers may prefer to ship only within the US due to customs and cost considerations, so ask first. 

*The format: 
Name of tobacco - (# of portions) - Sharer
Requested by: name of requestor

*Important: Post the entire most recent list when adding/deleting changes to your supply


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

I'll give it one more week, and if nobody wants to join in, I'll withdraw my items from the list. 

If you've toyed with the idea of getting into this trade thread, now's the time. It's a good way to try a thing or two without the commitment to heavily bombard each other. As a bonus, you can easily rack up the trade points. It's win/win all around. If your reservation is that you don't care for the items I've put up initially, no problem. Join the list without making a sample request, and maybe I'll edit my offerings.


----------



## Itz (Apr 8, 2014)

cpmcdill,

I was about to request, and realized I do not have enough forum posts to IM you. I would be willing to trade or post some samples of mine as well. 

Itz


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

Itz said:


> cpmcdill,
> 
> I was about to request, and realized I do not have enough forum posts to IM you. I would be willing to trade or post some samples of mine as well.
> 
> Itz


Yes, I think there's no way to proceed until your Private Message privilege opens up, but that may be very soon. Just mingle a bit here on the forums and before you know it you'll find that you can PM. As soon as you are able to, make your request, then post an updated copy of the list with items you want to share.


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

Okay, time's up. I gave it a shot. It seems this particular share/trade idea has no legs. If any site moderators come across this, maybe it's a good time to un-sticky it. I don't think it is likely to return to life.

I have withdrawn the items I have up for offer. Here is the most current status of the list:

The List:

Tobacco: none - (0) - sharer: none
Requested By: none


----------

